# Maxpower cover car...



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Had Dale my mate round who owns midzmodified and also in my club Modified-elite.

He has spent about £25,000 to £30,000 on the ICE alone on this car and was done for the cover shoot.

Marmite car but made exactly how he wanted to show in the show scene and compete in the autoglym top 20 awards.

Enjoy..


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Great Video, 

Car looks awesomly clean.

Just not keen on the car.....


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

*NOT *my cup of tea but i understand the work gone into it. Nice work and great correction work


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

wow, nice vid, apart from the start :lol:

Can I ask a question about wax application:

You seem to apply the wax via hand in an aggresive way, is that just the way it looks or are you really pressing down hard on the panel?


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Great video. Amazing.
Wow. Love that opportunity to detail a Max Power cover car.
What a car. That is the best Audi iv'e ever seen.
Great Job.:thumb:


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

you're right about the marmite effect!! 

Simply stunning results though. I love the shot down the drivers side towrds the end.

:thumb:

Andy


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad to see it machined at last. It looked stunning pre correction, in the flesh it must look absolutely immense now. Look forward to see'ing it.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fantastic work Mat, that front end is evil! (btw, whereabouts in Kent are you?)


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

its a true MAX POWER car, and i love how these guys throw so much money at a motor. how was the 700 compound ? not seen it for sale here yet


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Great work and vid, hideous car though, but then it is MaxPower...


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Marmite as you say, but can see the hard work that's gone into it and the correction job you've achieved is top notch as usual :thumb:


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

It's an awful looking car but he's done a cracking job with it :thumb:

The side on reflection shot is sweet!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work, the paint had seen a few battle scars ay, looks good all round, im not to keen on the styling but, its not my motor, id rather that wide arch ZTS from your club


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yea its totally a marmite car and was built for exactly that reason , Dale knew when building it it would be love / hate. The thing is im a fan of paintwork thats different , id play with this kind of car every day if i could over an aston martin or something because they are all a challenge , different colours , different lines and curves and totally different finishes.

Regarding hand waxing it may seem aggresive but it wasnt , the paintwork on this car was soft as fook as you could tell by the start photos , this car has had 3 finishes on it now supernatural , zaino and now ezyme , all looked fantastic just mixing it up a bit. I really wanted to do Craig Levens orange scooby as hes a great mate aswell but think he is selling it. He has spent just short of £100,000 on it last count and my mate Dave with the range rover in Maxpower is hopefully buying it so may still get a chance. He is one member of our club we love to have onboard as the car is class.

http://www.samcosport.com/usa/read_more.asp?newsid=42

The polishes are blooody good actually , ive been trying these for a while now and am very impressed , the hexlogic pads still well impress me , my only criticism if any is i think they could do with being about 7 to 8mm thicker for easier curvature work but other than that they are great.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

seen this at edition. nice car. wasn't keen on the wheels TBH.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

It is a Marmite car but i kinda like it and the work thats gone into it is kudos to Dale :thumb:

Cheers for the vid !


----------



## caddyman (Dec 2, 2008)

great british issue - German car!!

Fantastic correction work but i like Audi's but by christ not that


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great vid and work as per.


----------



## devonutopia (May 29, 2006)

Saw this Audi at Edition 38 this year, and it sure stands out! Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Brilliant video and a brilliant detail! 

That car would have been quite nice if it wasn't for that bloody front grille! A standard debadged one would have been fine with a red instead of chrome surround...?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

great work and vid:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm speachless on that one dude-top work on a stunning car


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

awsome work matey and what a stunning car !!:thumb:


----------



## M444 SRV (Sep 13, 2009)

*Really enjoyed the video, another great detail from you.*


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

That was amazing! Thanks for that!


----------



## speedy (Sep 30, 2009)

Top job mate:thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

loving the vid well put together! not keen on the car,imo they have made a mess of a nice car.


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Lump said:


> its a true MAX POWER car, and i love how these guys throw so much money at a motor. how was the 700 compound ? not seen it for sale here yet


Just hit the shelves the other day :thumb:


----------



## Jameshs (Sep 11, 2006)

Great work


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Surely is a marmite motor! Not my cup of tea either but can't deny the huge amount of work gone into it. And the perfect, glassy finish was the icing on the cake. Simply superb video too, nice one. :thumb:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Who made the video, it's excellent :thumb: and just love the finished look down the side terrific reflections of your garage!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Superbly novel way of presenting a Detail Marc. 

It's always a pleasure to read/see your work.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Marmite car as you said, but if it is a show car you need it to be VERY different  top job...is there any pics of the interior??

Rob


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Amazing finish,i hope i can get to that level


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Great Work mate love the video

You have also got balls for weraing a ed hardy t-shirt while working on it. I wouldnt wear any of mine when doing a car


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Hahahahaha Ed Hardy , im a fanatic , embarrasingly im wearing the same t shirt in maxpower next edition on a feature , i forgot about that. To be honest the video i enjoy doing because it is a bit novel but to me it shows the car and curves how the camera sees it and no editting can be done (not that anyone edits) but its a true vision of the paintwork. The only killer is the 12 hours plus writing it getting the timing with words and music etc but to me its just chill time at home. 
Im just starting my next video which is a car im seriously considering next year if i can manage it somehow although it is looking like a dream at present. My mate daz with the bathurst and r35 gtr has just bought it to poodle about in as he says , its a green brussel sprout with 300 horses under the bonnet :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answer, might just try your hand wax technique :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

nice video and work Marc, how do rate the hexlogic pads.

Gav


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

vxrmarc said:


> The polishes are blooody good actually , ive been trying these for a while now and am very impressed , the hexlogic pads still well impress me , my only criticism if any is i think they could do with being about 7 to 8mm thicker for easier curvature work but other than that they are great.


:thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

nice one missed that bit.

Gav


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

WOW, now that is what you call DEEP reflections!!:thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

great vid.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

stunning work, great vid!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Awesome vid!! 

Won't mind trying some of the CG products for correction. 

Hate the car though....what were they thinking!!


----------



## Revolutionrock (Sep 27, 2009)

great results!


----------



## SXI (Apr 25, 2009)

Stunning work:thumb: Prefer the OEM look myself but you can respect what he's done to it.

Also cheers for getting me into La Roux :tumbleweed: God help me........


----------



## SoCal EJ1 (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't post much, but lurk here from time to time. Had to log in to saw WOW...

I'm getting my car resprayed sometime in the beginning of next year and would seriously consider flying you to California for a week to cut, colorsand, and finish my car when it's out of the shop after it's cured. The finishing from even the high end shops here are hit and miss (a chance I won't take), and it's difficult to find a detailer who will tackle the job.

Amazing work!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

first class mate. I have to admit that i really like the hex green pads, think i'll have to order some more.

I always used to wax cars by hand, but then switched over to using a pad. Do you wax all your cars by hand? The only thing i would be concerned about is marring the finish and maybe using too much product and getting wax holograms that would be a pita to remove.


----------



## Fordy_ST500 (Mar 10, 2009)

ive got that issue of max power...im not really a fan of the car, sorry


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Great video and job mate, what CG product do you have used as pre wash/degeaser?


----------



## djblue (Jul 9, 2008)

Love the result, hate the car... Well done.


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

WOW!!! What a fantastic result! :buffer:

The paint looks like liquid glass. :doublesho

Great job!!


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Any pics of it as i can't access youtube @ work for some reason?....


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

djblue said:


> Love the result, hate the car... Well done.


That's a little harsh. I am not keen on the car myself, not really my cup of tea, so to speak, but you have to admire the work that's gone into it. All credit to the guy, but creating a car like will receive divided opinion, oh, a bit like marmite:thumb:

Great video and excellent detail work. The final finished shots were awsome. Liked the refection of the shelving.

Chris.

For a British edition, shame the car is German...


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Neighbours:


> He's at it again Doris with that bloody snow stuff!


----------



## olliewray (May 13, 2009)

my word thats a good video, dislike the car muchly... however i appreciate the work that has gone into modifying it...

amazing detail though!


----------



## tdekany (Jul 22, 2006)

*Excellent work Marc!!!!* :thumb::thumb::thumb:

*The paint work seems pretty much free of OP.* :thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Never seen a car being waxed by hand so that was quite interesting to watch. 
I'm guessing if you have rough hands (like me) you should use an applicator pad


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

The sound system in this is awesome,but im not 2 keen on the outside of the car.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

This car has now been totally stripped as he is starting a new show car , all ice gone , interior stripped out etc. He was thinking of a porsche of some description totally slammed and chromed up  cayenne i think.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Excellent work Mark :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

NOT a fan of the car but then its no my thing. im a subtle mods kinda guy but VERY nice detail! You have skills!


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Great work as usual by Mark....speechless :thumb:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

nice video.


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

Well you did an amazing job of bringing that back:buffer:...... looked like glass!!


Am with most about the car:doublesho..... but it takes all sorts to make a world!!


----------



## typefern (Apr 7, 2006)

Amazing work Marc and a great format to show how good your detailing is.

John


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Inside is a whole different ball game. Outside.. we have around 30 of them which are identical apart from the colour in a wee village called Magherafelt lol!


----------

